# backup stock kernel



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

Without doing a nandroid backup, is there a way to backup the stock that came with the ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

You could extract the stock boot.img and save it on your internal memory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That or extract it out of the Android factory images zip on google's site.


----------



## cheez99 (Jan 13, 2012)

I known you said without doing a nandroid but in case you weren't aware, TWRP allows you to backup boot only without having to backup the whole ROM. Not helpful if you have stock recovery, but thought I'd throw it out there just in case.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions guys!  I have CWM on my phone with the latest Bugless Beast rom. I wanted to compare the stock kernel with some of the alternatives and revert back to stock later.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

darkpark said:


> thanks for the suggestions guys!  I have CWM on my phone with the latest Bugless Beast rom. I wanted to compare the stock kernel with some of the alternatives and revert back to stock later.


I usually just reflash the ROM without a wipe to revert to the included kernel.


----------



## mfdemicco (Jan 4, 2012)

Trickster Mod can backup the kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

codesplice said:


> I usually just reflash the ROM without a wipe to revert to the included kernel.


This is an easy method.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

You can revert to stock kernel by just dirty flashing the rom. Easiest way I know of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

echo??


----------

